# Ozarkgal's Pumpkin Pie Recipe



## Ozarkgal (Nov 30, 2013)

There was a request for a pumpkin pie recipe on the Southern Fried Chicken thread.  I thought I would make a new thread so it doesn't get lost.  This is a simple pie and so easy to make, it has to be idiot proof for a pie dummy like me.



*Perfect Pumpkin Pie*


*INGREDIENTS*:

1 (15oz) can pumpkin..not pumpkin pie filling

1 (14oz) can sweetened condensed milk (like Eagle Brand, not evaporated milk)

2 large eggs, slightly beaten

1 teaspoon ground cinnamon (adjust all spices to your taste)

1/2 teaspoon ground ginger (fresh grated is better if you have it)

1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg

1/2 teaspoon salt (I don't use)


 1 9" unbaked pie crust (I use the ready mades)

*DIRECTIONS:* 

1.  Preheat oven to 425 degrees.  Whisk pumpkin, sweetened condensed milk, eggs,      and spices in medium bowl until smooth. Pour into crust and bake for 15                  minutes.

2.  _Reduce_ oven temperature to 350 degrees and continue baking for 35-40 minutes      until firm. 

3.  Garnish with whipped creme, enjoy and go on a diet when it's finished layful:

_I have found the trick to making a pumpkin pie that does not crack as it is cooling is to turn off the oven about 10 minutes before it is really done and let the pie sit in the oven until it cools._


----------



## Anne (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks so easy, and yummy, OG; I much prefer the homemade to store-bought.  Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 30, 2013)

I grow my own pumpkins. Will try to steam some, and make a pie!


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 30, 2013)

Many thanks for that OG sounds great. It's a different type of pie to the one we make here. Ours are closer to the apple pie type rather than a set flat filling on tart base.  I would love to try that recipe.  
Unfortunately canned pumpkin does not exist in OZ.  I've just done a search and ran across others looking for it too.  There is simply no market for it here, so back to the drawing board.

I'll try that recipe with our equivalent type of pumpkin pureed, which we don't even call pumpkin but life's too complicated to go into it... 



*Babyboomer:*  There's a slight translation problem to take into account when talkin' pumpkins. 
What we call pumpkin they call winter squash, I think, not the same thing.  
The pumpkin they make pies from in the US seem to be like (US members please correct me if I'm wrong) ... those big fat orange ones they carve for halloween and are/were called Gramma in OZ. 
They're a lot sweeter than our normal pumpkin and make a fantastic pie but our ordinary pumpkin while it can taste okay in a pie doesn't come close to the 'real' thing.

My granddad grew ones like these, Grammas, for pies back in the early 50s but they weren't that round, slightly more flattened and absolutely huuuge! 







 Eventually everyone switched to using the bugle shaped ones. The Italians call Bugle Grammas Reo/Rhio/Rio.   They're like huge butternut pumpkins with a curved end.
This is the only picture I could find.  It's the worst looking Gramma/Rio I've ever seen but that's life. It shows the shape of them at least. They should look smooth and a bit brighter orange than a butternut.  They don't taste quite the same, or as good as the original round ones but those old rounder Grammas appear to have become extinct, never see them now. People stopped using them as the round ones had a harder skin and cooks got lazy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2013)

Here's a fat free recipe I came across awhile back...*

Fat Free Pumpkin Pie
*
Crust Ingredients:

1 cup dry bread crumbs

Filling Ingredients:

1 small Sugar pumpkin (2 lbs. size)
1 1/2 cup Pumpkin, canned
4 Egg whites
2/3 cup Sugar (or sugar alternative such as agave or stevia)
1 teaspoon Cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon Ginger
OR
1 teaspoon Finely grated fresh ginger root
1/4 teaspoon Nutmeg
1 1/4 cup Fat free evaporated milk


Crust Preparation: Spray 9" pie plate with vegetable cooking spray. Scatter
crumbs evenly pressing into plate. Spray crumbs with spray & bake crust at 350
degrees F. for 10-15 minutes until dry and lightly brown. Cool on rack.

Filling Preparation: If using fresh pumpkin, rinse, stem, and halve pumpkin.
Scrape out the seeds and cut into 2" chunks. Using paring knife, remove skin &
place pumpkin in large baking dish. Add 1/2 c water & cover dish tightly with
foil.

Bake at 350 degrees F. for on hour, until soft, checking to make sure that water
has not evaporated, adding more if needed. Cool and puree pumpkin in food
processor.

Scrape cooked fresh pumpkin or canned pumpkin into bowl then whisk in egg
whites. Whisk in sugar, cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg & evaporated milk, one
ingredient at a time, whisking smooth between each addition.

Pour into prepared crust. Bake at 350 degree F until filling is set, 1 hour.
Cool on rack. Refrigerate if prepared more than a few hours in advance of
serving. Serving:6-8


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 1, 2013)

The recipe I used OG was almost the same as yours but I use evaporated milk and sugar in mine.

And, as always, I use sweet potatoes in place of pumpkin because that's what I have.

When the pie is done, take it out of the oven and cover the top with miniature marshmallows. Put back in the oven ( turned on the broil) just until the marshmallows begin melting and start to turn brown.


----------



## babyboomer (Dec 1, 2013)

Receipe is just a guide, indication. I usually try 2-3 times, with diferent ingreadiences, and succeed . Baked butter pumpkin caramelised withbrown sugar 
might be sweater, very much like american version. I'll give it a try, and let you know.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks, OG, looks delish, I found one very similar online and was going to make Wednesday, but I did not have the condensed milk, I'll try yours for Christmas.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 1, 2013)

*Rkunsaw*:  I have a large can of sweet potatoes I need to do something with.  I was thinking of using it instead of pumpkin next time or mixing it...  Also, the marshmallows on the sweet potato pie sounds yummy..I love the marshmallows.   Thanks for the tips.

*Di.*.can you get canned yams or sweet potatoes there?  You could just put them in the food processor and use it like pumpkin.


----------



## TICA (Dec 1, 2013)

OK.  Now I'm craving pumpkin pie with marshmellows.  Haven't ever had it that way, but sure am going to try it!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 1, 2013)

Okay, all this pumpkin pie talk made me start craving it..sooo...here it is.  I baked it this morning before getting to the chores.  This time I added a creme cheese filling in dollops on top since I had some extra creme cheese with no purpose.  This pie is dangerous because it's too easy to whip up..LOL ..Come on over and have a piece.


----------



## TICA (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm on the way so hope there is a piece left for me.   Looks amazing!


----------

